# Made by Knock Hausgrind review



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

So, I've had this beauty 3 weeks now and feel I really must do a write-up. Not having done this before, what info would you like? Any particular pics of the grinder, grinds, what a CCD filter looks like after draw-down?

I only have a Porlex for direct comparison and have no espresso kit so my input will be fairly limited, hopefully others will post too. In the meantime the reviews over on Home-Barista on the Hausgrind are fabulous and look very thorough and professional.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How about trying to match a grind size between the Porlex & Hausgrind (by eye/feel), brew a couple of CCDs to a similar flavour & compare draw down times? Maybe grinding speed for a given dose at similar grind size?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

A comparison of the filter post draw down between the knock and Porlex grinders would be useful. On the V60 and Kalita Wave this really highlights the size of the largest grinds


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

Great suggestions guys, will give those as crack. Thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I been reading the thread on HB to m seen that some acceptable epsresso haas been made with it too. You tried ?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I have ground for espresso just for fun and visually it seemed very consistent and fluffy. No shots with it yet.

Results making v60s may be ever so slightly tastier than my Preciso. I love mine to pieces!

Any review should do this beautifully crafted thing justice.


----------



## grimpeur (Oct 18, 2013)

Did the OP ever get round to writing a review? I'm interested to hear what hausgrind owners think.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

grimpeur said:


> Did the OP ever get round to writing a review? I'm interested to hear what hausgrind owners think.


What exactly are you interested in hearing about? I'm very happy with mine still, it makes excellent coarse grinds for v60s. Easy to grind most beans. Genius design and solid construction. Beautiful walnut wood.

New enamel dial is awesome! Nothing on the market like this....


----------



## grimpeur (Oct 18, 2013)

To be a little more specific, I'm keen to hear about:


Maintenance: Have you cleaned it? If so how did you find the process?

Fit and finish: My experience has been only with the prototype which was impressive, even though it was a test bed for ideas and revision.

Grind quality: Have you used it through the entire range of filter grinds? Impressed?

Stability of adjustment: Does it hold fast? Have you had any instances of adjustment wander or slipping?

Wood movement: Has the fit of the lower chamber changed since you received the grinder? I'm interested from a wood workers point of view. The Walnut should be stable but humidity or lack thereof may change the resistance between the burr carrier and O-ring. I know that the climate between Edinburgh and Chez Slim probably isn't (much) different but houses vary greatly.

Zero: Has it moved? How is the break-in going? Has the grinding experience changed?


Any other observations would be good and other owners should chime in too!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

grimpeur said:


> To be a little more specific, I'm keen to hear about:
> 
> 
> Maintenance: Have you cleaned it? If so how did you find the process?
> ...


looks like batch 2 is shipping this week ( mine included )

if you can hang on I'm sure there will be tons of feedback in the next week ..


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

grimpeur said:


> To be a little more specific, I'm keen to hear about:
> 
> 
> Maintenance: Have you cleaned it? If so how did you find the process?
> ...


*Maintenance*: is very easy. The entire top burr and shaft thing can drop down from the brace by unscrewing the adjust dial all the way without resting a sweeper arm on part of the brace (probably sounds complicated but when you actually see inside you'll understand exactly). Peter includes a nice little brush to clean things.

*Fit and finish*: The wood is absolutely beautiful but you need to expect at least some natural blemish in the wood, just a feature sometimes. The metal parts look brilliant as well. I wouldn't personally get a metal bottom though. Peter also includes a few extra rubber washer for the grind cup thing just in case it wears down over time.

*Grind quality*: I've done mostly v60 and a few cafeterias and just impressed impressed impressed all the way.

*Stability of adjustment*: this is a very very slight concern of mine, even with the rubber washer in place below the nut there is a tidy bit of slip of settings (maybe half a setting from one whole number to another). I'm not sure about other hausgrind owners but in the end it isn't a big deal and I'm pretty sure it stays in place while grinding. The slip is only noticeable when gently twisting dial with fingers.

*Wood movement*: No change in wood fitting. Its a very tight and reassuring fit.

*Zero*: can't answer this one as I lost all my grind reference points when accidentally fitting new enamel dial in the wrong alignment!

I'm just completely happy. Peter rates the burrs for a very long time based on daily home (or office) usage. Hopefully someone with a better grasp of English than me can write an excellent review when batch 2 goes out


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the above fatboy . Great info for prospective buyers.


----------



## grimpeur (Oct 18, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> looks like batch 2 is shipping this week ( mine included )
> 
> if you can hang on I'm sure there will be tons of feedback in the next week ..


I'll look forward to hearing everyones opinions. I should be heading down to Peters some time over the next fortnight to pick mine up too!

Perhaps a hausgrind user experience thread a la Home Barista would be in order?

I'd be up for comparing my new hausgrind with my Lido 1 and Lido 2 too, although I understand that comparison might not be of interest to the majority of CFUK.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

When people get the this week I'll start a thread up for people to use in the grinder forum...


----------



## grimpeur (Oct 18, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> *Maintenance*: is very easy. The entire top burr and shaft thing can drop down from the brace by unscrewing the adjust dial all the way without resting a sweeper arm on part of the brace (probably sounds complicated but when you actually see inside you'll understand exactly). Peter includes a nice little brush to clean things.
> 
> *Fit and finish*: The wood is absolutely beautiful but you need to expect at least some natural blemish in the wood, just a feature sometimes. The metal parts look brilliant as well. I wouldn't personally get a metal bottom though. Peter also includes a few extra rubber washer for the grind cup thing just in case it wears down over time.
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Thank you for taking the time to write your response.

Interesting to hear about the adjustment slip. Peter has come up with a really nice accessible mechanism. I wonder how that slip might be limited further?

Anyway, my purchase was decided after playing with the prototype last year. I'm excited now.

I'm absolutely sure that Peter would be interested in hearing what hausgrind owners have to say. After all, his future designs may be influenced by our feedback and that will benefit us all. I'm just really glad there is an innovator here in Scotland who is the equivalent of the United States Orphan Espresso!

I wouldn't be surprised if there were a titan hand grinder (Like the Pharos or HG1) from Knock in the works...Definitely a gap in the market for that.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

What's Knock's delivery standard like? I ordered a couple of items from them nearly a week now and still haven't heard a thing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Soll said:


> What's Knock's delivery standard like? I ordered a couple of items from them nearly a week now and still haven't heard a thing.


That is fairly par for the course , I suspect he is tied up with grinder despatch . If you keep badgering him you will eventually get a response , not ideal but not out of the ordinary .


----------

